# Older Craftsman Chainsaw question.



## paulgp602 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi, I recently got for free an older craftsman chainsaw. It is red with an 18" bar. It is in excellent shape. I was wondering if anyone knows about these saws.
 The unique thing about the saw is that there is an integrated chain sharpener built right onto the side, near the sprocket. It has a little black lever that you move to sharpen the chain ( I assume with the chain spinning)?? I can post some pictures if someone thinks they know about these saws and what it may be worth. It runs fine and is in excellent shape. It is a 1970-ish model. I got it from my boss who got it from his father in law. He purchased it new around 1969-1971. Thanks for any info!


----------



## WILDSOURDOUGH (Nov 2, 2007)

Truth is- I know nothing about that Chainsaw, but 
I would be VERY leary of sticking anything into a spining chain...
(DANGER-DANGER Will Robinson !)


----------



## mayhem (Nov 2, 2007)

You can't sharpen a saw while the chain is moving.  Please post a picture...I'm interested to see this sharpener.


----------



## kd460 (Nov 2, 2007)

I've read about this gizmo before and from what I recall, the sharpening feature does not work, kind of a gimmeck. Think about how a saw is sharpened (or read up about it if not familiar). There is no way that gizmo can sharpen the chain. If I recall, the sharpening stones break easily anyways while trying to "sharpen" a chain. 

Read up on how to sharpen a chain and you will understand why this "feature" will not work. If it did, all of the saws would have this feature. Still it's kind of a neat novelty item, but, sharpen your chain with a file the correct way and don't look back. KD


----------



## sedanman (Nov 2, 2007)

Self sharpening saws do/did exist. They use a bizzare chain often referred to a "barracuda" chain. It is not like anything you are used to seeing. It is VERY POOR performing saw chain. Most people gave up on the self sharpening feature to get the superior performance of normal chain. 

Follow this link, http://www.oregonchain.com/spec.htm#  and click on the picture of "power sharp" chain


----------



## johnsopi (Nov 2, 2007)

Thats interesting thanks for posting the link.


----------



## paulgp602 (Nov 2, 2007)

Here is the adjustment lever and knob for the sharpener


----------



## paulgp602 (Nov 2, 2007)

Here is the sharpener body


----------



## paulgp602 (Nov 2, 2007)

Here is the saw


----------



## paulgp602 (Nov 2, 2007)

other side...


----------



## paulgp602 (Nov 2, 2007)

These picture should better explain the setup. I cut a 12" log with it and it cuts great. I moved the lever while the chain was moving slowly and nothing seemed to happen. I don't have the manual. I am going to sell it on Ebay...


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate to say it, but that's not a safe saw to operate. It doesn't appear to have any kind of chain brake at all (it wouldn't if it was made in 1970), and the saw body is not designed to give you enough leverage to protect yourself in the event of kickback. That "banana"-shaped bar is a short-lived attempt to mitigate some of the risk (by reducing the "kickback zone" at the tip of the bar) but I doubt they're made anymore. For one thing, you can't turn the bar over periodically, so it's going to wear unevenly and cause even more kickback potential.

Looks like it's been used very little or well maintained. I'd keep it that way and spend a couple hundred bucks on a modern saw with safety features. I was going to preface that statement with "If you're serious about cutting wood," but you shouldn't be using that saw, regardless, IMO. Use the Stihl that's listed in your sig and keep this one around for a conversation piece.

Here's one of mine that I'd put into the same category:


----------



## paulgp602 (Nov 2, 2007)

I use my new saw, I took this saw for free because my boss was going to throw it away. It looks better in person than the pictures show. I call these old saws widow makers. lol

Your saw is nice, that looks like a reciprocating blade, right? That has to be worth something.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, it's a reciprocating saw. I don't think they worked very well, as the idea never really caught on. The blade is driven right off the crankshaft, I believe. I've never actually fired it up, though it does get a spark and I assume if I put some gas in the tank, it would fire.

I don't think these old saws are worth much more than their curiosity value. There's a million of them around.

Here's one that separates the men from the boys.


----------



## woodconvert (Nov 2, 2007)

"Here’s one that separates the men from the boys."

Stupid stupid question....but the handle on the end of the bar...is that ONLY for starting the cut??. I've seen many a old saw like that and I always thought "if that thing shucks a chain i'd hate to be on the handle end".

Neat old saw pics. It's funny, my dad has a mid seventies Homelite saw. Loud, heavy and no chain brake. I cut a lot of wood with it as a yout and didn't think twice about it. Now, having cut a lot with the "new" saws it's almost frightening to think back about using that old saw. I think that old Homelite is as heavy or heavier than my 046 with 1/4 the umph!!.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 2, 2007)

To be honest, I've never seen one of these operated, either in person or on film. But that's a pretty good point about being in harm's way. There is kind of a half-assed guard in front of the handle, presumably to catch the chain.

Even more hazardous, from a male perspective, would be getting your fly caught up in the flywheel, which is right between the handlebars and right next to your groin. Incidentally, that's where you start the saw--with a pullcord.

Tells you how far we've come--this was the high-tech stuff of its day, I'm just guessing right around WWII.


----------



## paulgp602 (Nov 2, 2007)

Heres an 11ft long one!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mall-Model-7-ch...ryZ20538QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## woodconvert (Nov 2, 2007)

Heh, quicker than a bow saw...but that would creep me out. What would something like that weigh???. Whatcha figure...45 minute file sharpen time????


----------



## Gooserider (Nov 10, 2007)

I sort of remember some friend or relative had one of those "self sharpening" saws back when I was a kid.  My recollection was that it threw some impressive level of sparks, but didn't do a very good job of sharpening judging from the comments of the adult users.  They seemed to think it was mostly a gimmick, though the saw itself worked pretty well (at least by the standards of it's time)

Gooserider


----------

